# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Barnabé *labrador basset  (22)

## ramses22

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Bernabé
*Type:* Labrador
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 Je vous présente Barnabé.C'est un vieux papi qui a de l'arthrose mais qui mérite une belle fin de vie.





Venez le découvrire

Spa du Penthiévre et du Méné
La Ville Pierre
22510 Bréhand

Facbook
https://www.facebook.com/spabrehand22?fref=photo

Site Internet
http://www.refuge-spa-penthievre-men...ens-de-refuge/

----------


## ramses22

toujours au refuge

----------


## ramses22

toujours là

----------


## ramses22

up, il est encore au refuge

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ramses22

toujours là

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ramses22

Toujours là. Il a été castrer

----------


## ramses22

A l'occasion de la St François d'Assise notre refuge ouvre ces porte de  12h à 18h ce dimanche. De plus tous chiens adopter ce jours a le droit a  une séance d’ostéopathie gratuite.

----------


## ramses22

up le pépère attend toujours sa famille

----------


## ramses22

Toujours là . Et l'hiver arrive....

----------


## ramses22

Toujours là

----------


## ramses22

Pour la nouvelle année Bernabé a le vœux de trouver une maison.
Aidez le . Merci

----------


## ramses22

Toujours là, personne ne le regarde.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## tinavani

Autorisation de diffuser loulou Barnabé?

----------


## ramses22

Ok pour diffusion. Merci de bien respecter l'annonce.

----------


## tinavani

Lien pour loulou Barnabé :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...n-22.htm#p4252

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ramses22

Toujours là.

----------


## tinavani

Lien pour loulou Barnabé :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...n-22.htm#p4252
Serait-il possible d'avoir son numéro d'identification?
Merci.....!

----------


## Vegane7

J'ai aussi fait un FB pour Barnabé, merci de partager !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Perlinda

Bonjour, il ne s'entend pas avec les chiens mâles?

----------


## ramses22

Bernabé n'est pas très sociable surtout avec les mâles.

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Barnabé :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...n-22.htm#p4252

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Barnabé :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...n-22.htm#p4252

----------


## ramses22

Toujours là le beau

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ramses22

Toujours là

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Barnabé :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...n-22.htm#p4252

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage pour Barnabé sur FB :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ramses22

toujours là

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ramses22

Toujours au refuge. Pourtant il est tellement gentil.

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Barnabé :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...n-22.htm#p4252

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## tinavani

Up pour loulou Barnabé!

----------


## ramses22

et oui il est malheureusement toujours au refuge. Il commence en plus a prendre de l'âge.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Barnabé :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...n-22.htm#p4252

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ramses22

Toujours au refuge....

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Barnabé :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...n-22.htm#p4252

----------


## Vegane7

FB de Barnabé à partager :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ramses22

Toujours au refuge

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Barnabé :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...n-22.htm#p4252

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Barnabé :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...n-22.htm#p4252

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Barnabé :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...n-22.htm#p4252

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Barnabé :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...n-22.htm#p4252

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Barnabé :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...n-22.htm#p4252

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Barnabé :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...n-22.htm#p4252

----------


## ramses22

Toujours au refuge. Il veillit et n'entende plus grand chose. Il commence a avoir beaucoup d'arthorse notre papis

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Barnabé :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...n-22.htm#p4252

----------


## Mozart

Bonjour,
Le loulou est il toujours au refuge ?
Nous avons perdu notre Mozart, 16ans et ma mamie Gap (13ans) accepterait volontiers un copain sur son canapé.

----------


## lucky_lucky

Des nouvelles? ...

----------


## ramses22

Toujours au refuge

----------


## Vegane7

> FB de Barnabé à partager :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


UP !

----------


## France34

Une bonne âme pour donner à BARNABE un foyer chaleureux !

----------


## ramses22

up pour Bernabé, avec l'âge il a de plus en plus de mal a marcher.

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles de BARNABE ?

----------


## France34

Qu'est devenu BARNABE ?

----------


## ramses22

Toujours au refuge. Il fait sa petite vie de Papi . Il ne voit plus grand chose, n'entend plus mais l'odorat reste pour sentir les friandise.

----------


## Cojo

oh mignon heureusement qu'il a de l'appétit et que son flair est toujours là.
Il est mignon ce Barnabé je l'avais déjà repéré vu son look original.et à son âge il a fait sa petite vie au  refuge

----------


## ramses22

Toujours au refuge

----------


## France34

Que devient BARNABE ?

----------


## France34

Toujours au refuge , BARNABE ?

----------


## ramses22

Malheureusement Bernabé viens de nous quitté. :: 
Il va laisser un grand vide au refuge.
Rip petit pére.

----------


## aurore27

Bon voyage Barnabé. ::  ::

----------


## France34

Doux repos , papi BARNABE . ::

----------


## Melodie14000

::

----------


## GADYNETTE

repose en paix beau BARNABE, auprès de mes chiens adorés

----------


## ramses22

je vous fais partagé un trés jolis texte qui lui rend un très belle hommage

Je m'appelle Barnabé, et hier je me suis envolé...  Mais avant de partir éternellement, laissez moi vous dire comme on se sent lorsqu'on est un chien indifférent..

Cela fait des années que je vois défiler, un à un mes copains chiens. C'est sûr que j'avais un caractère du tonnerre, mais peut-être aurait-il été différent, si en naissant je n'avais pas été ce chien indifférent..

Peut être que je suis né d'une portée non désirée, mais avec un peu d'éducation, j'aurais pu être un peu moins lion.
Il n'est pas évident d'adopter un chien de mon envergure, qui a sûrement eu la vie si dure.
Pas d'ententes avec ses congénères, signifie ici beaucoup d'années de galère...
Même en travaillant très dur, les habitudes ont la vie dure. C'est pourquoi en adoptant un bébé chien, il est important de lui montrer beaucoup de copains.

Je ne suis pas le seul ici à avoir ce genre de soucis. Mais lorsqu'en plus on rajoute à cela, que la manipulation ce n'est pas trop pour moi, non pas que je n'avais pas envie d'apprendre, mais j'ai plutôt appris à me défendre, on se rend très vite compte que l'on fait partie des laissés pour compte.

Je n'en veux pas aux gens de ne pas m'avoir donné ma chance, car il faut se rendre à l'évidence, passer des années avec un chien compliqué, c'est aussi beaucoup sacrifier..
J'en veux plutôt à ceux qui m'ont laissé, qui auraient dû tout faire pour mieux m'éduquer et surtout ne jamais m'abandonner.

De mon passé, je ne peux rien vous raconter, sauf à partir de ce jour si particulier où au refuge je suis arrivé. Il y a si longtemps que je suis ici, que je m'y suis bien épanoui.

Pendant toutes ces années, je me suis  bien occupé, à creuser des trous et retourner les cailloux, ou utiliser mon super museau à chasser les mulots !
C'est ici qu'on a érigé un espace spécial Barnabé, jamais ça ne m'était arrivé !
Du toutou indifférent, je suis passé à ce chien plutôt marrant, court sur pattes mais sacré acrobate !

J'ai découvert une famille véritable et particulièrement charitable, qui a su apprivoiser mon caractère particulier. C'est une famille unie et dévouée, mais qui ne remplacera jamais la chaleur d'un foyer, malgré toute sa bonne volonté.

Ils ont tout de même réussi à égayer mes journées, avec distribution de knaki à volonté et autres petits plats préparés !
J'adorais partir pour de très longues balades, tout autant que profiter de bonnes séances de roulades ! Mais manger restait mon activité préférée après ces journées bien chargées. Bondir dans la piscine quand vient l'été, pour rien au monde ce moment je ne pouvais le rater !

Je n'oublierai jamais ces instants passés, chouchouté à vos côtés, chacun d'entre vous, a tout fait pour rendre mon séjour beaucoup plus doux.

Je remercie chaque personne ici que j'ai pu croiser dans ma vie et je leur donne en cadeau, une partie de moi dans leur cœur un morceau.. Grâce à eux, je peux partir heureux; grâce à eux miraculeusement, je ne suis plus indifférent.. 

Adieu sacré Barnabé, tu nous a fait rire, tu nous a fait pleurer, tu vas beaucoup nous manquer, dans notre cœur tu es gravé, toi moitié petit chien moitié grand chien si particulier... Record de longévité, tu étais le plus âgé mais aussi celui qui a passé le plus d'années. Tu as été un vrai battant, on t'aime tant, à présent tu peux t'envoler sereinement

----------


## GADYNETTE

l'hommage vous donne la chair de poule. Au revoir BARNABE

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## Cojo

Oui un très bel hommage pour Barnabé que j'avais remarqué sur le site de la spa. Il y en a beaucoup de laisser pour compte parce que trop ci, trop ça ,pas assez comme ça, etc,...
Les benévoles du refuge lui ont apporté beaucoup d'amour et lui ont montré que ce n'était pas un chien oublié.
Au revoir Barnabé.

----------

